# Finally getting around to it!



## Broshi (Jun 9, 2012)

After years of desiring what I like to believe is the be-all, end-all solution for in-car entertainment, I'm finally getting around to building my CarPC. I'll be regularly loading information on this build at www.fb.com/groups/carputer so if you're on Facebook, get all over it. 

Here's what I'm working with:

*Monitor:* Chalkboard Electronics 7" Capacitive Multi-Touch
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-B85N Phoenix-WIFI
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690
*Soundcard:* Creative Sound Blaster Z
*Memory:* G.SKILL Ripjaws 8GB
*Storage:* Intel 730 Series SSDSC2BP240G4R5 SSD
*Power Supply:* M4-ATX
*Keyboard/Mouse:* Griffin PowerMate/Mini Wireless Keyboard
*GPS:* Unknown at this time
*Frontend:* Centrafuse
*Other:* 

MJS USB-LED-1
Undecided External CD Drive
Front and rearview cameras converted to digital via Easycap USB
8ch 12v USB relay board
Rooftop GPS/Cellular/PCS/WiFi antenna GPS 2400
Dualshock 4 for emulators

This is all sitting at an address in the States waiting to be shipped here to New Zealand. I'll have photos and a fully-fledged build log when everything arrives. I'll periodically be updating this thread as it comes.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

All looks great, but you should really look into an audio interface. Even the cheaper M-Audio's will blow that out of the water!


----------



## Broshi (Jun 9, 2012)

Ultimateherts said:


> All looks great, but you should really look into an audio interface. Even the cheaper M-Audio's will blow that out of the water!


Everyone seems to say go with an external DAC of sorts. I'm having an incredibly difficult time justifying one as most of my music is ripped MP3. I do play FLAC, but not often enough to justify going the extra mile for that last 1%. I do, however, need something that is 5.1 capable as I am doing in-car surround sound. I guess I'm just wondering if it is worth it.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Broshi said:


> Everyone seems to say go with an external DAC of sorts. I'm having an incredibly difficult time justifying one as most of my music is ripped MP3. I do play FLAC, but not often enough to justify going the extra mile for that last 1%. I do, however, need something that is 5.1 capable as I am doing in-car surround sound. I guess I'm just wondering if it is worth it.


It's the number of OUTPUTS you will gain though. If you are running something like the Alpine H800 (which to me defeats the purpose of a carpc) then you would not notice a difference!

Focusrite's are extremely well made for the price.


----------

